# Ladies and gentlemen I present...



## Raever (Jun 5, 2021)

An Aardwolf pup.








Spoiler: Bonus: Aardwolf Adult









Lesson: Aardwolves are not seen enough in Sona choices, and I need to make one as a side-character sometime soon...or at least hybridize it with something for fun. Also the babies are adorable fuzz-bois.


----------



## Pomorek (Jun 6, 2021)

Raever said:


> An Aardwolf pup.
> 
> View attachment 112328
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say but Google tricked you. The second one is not an aardwolf but a striped hyena. Here's an aardwolf for sure:




The little ones are irresistibly adorable indeed (can't insert this picture here).


And about them as furry characters, my wife has one (here depicted by me):


Spoiler


----------



## Raever (Jun 6, 2021)

Pomorek said:


> I'm sorry to say but Google tricked you. The second one is not an aardwolf but a striped hyena. Here's an aardwolf for sure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been bamboozled!
Thank you for righting my wrongs. x3


----------

